# PingPong Java



## roke (4. Aug 2004)

Bin am progammieren eines PingPong Spiels mit java auf ein Problem gestoßen. Na ja, eigentlich sind es mehrere, aber das Größte ist, dass ich es nicht schaffe den Ball in einer Ball class gleichzeitig mit dem sich auch im Center befindenen Spielfeld gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen. 

Vielleicht habt Ihr zwar keine Zeit um mir bei meinem Problem zu helfen, aber über eine email mit einem von Euch programmierten Quellcode zum Vergleich wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Vielleicht kenn Jemand ja auch einen link, wo ich weitere Infos finden kann.

Besten Gruß


Roland


----------



## Reality (4. Aug 2004)

Hab erst grad eben eins programmiert:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7048&start=15

Hier hast du ein Anfang. Davon ist auch ca. 15- 20% meines Quellcodes.

http://www.javacooperation.gmxhome.de/BallBewegungDeu.html

Liebe Grüße
Reality

PS: Sollte man ins Spieleforum verschieben. :lol:


----------

